# Slim fit, long arms winters jacket?



## Tjaard (Nov 9, 2014)

*Slim fit, long arms winter jacket/jersey*

Does anyone have any suggestions for a wind proof jersey/ jacket/softshell etc. that has a very slim fit and long sleeves?

i can't seem to find any that are listed as the companies 'pro-fit' or similar terms, but of course, the real proof is trying one on.

I hate the flapping in the wind, but I don't want to downsize, since I want to keep my wrists covered.

So have you tried a wind proof jersey or jacket that was noticeably tighter across the torso and arms? Or one where the sleeves were a few inches longer than most others in similar chest fit?


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have that sort of body type and my Gore jacket fits me perfectly. Don't remember the exact model but I think all there stuff has a slim fit.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

try a Gabba


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Look at the offerings from Assos. You'll find exactly what you're seeking.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Castelli makes stuff like what you are seeking. If you are a typical fat American, go a size up. The fit is very slim or European.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mega bucks, but an awesome piece of kit:
Gore Bike Wear Xenon 2.0 SO Jacket | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

+1 on Castelli for slim fit.

If you know any Dutch riders, ask them. They tend to be quite tall and lean.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

ibericb said:


> +1 on Castelli for slim fit.
> 
> If you know any Dutch riders, ask them. They tend to be quite tall and lean.


I can vouch for Castelli as well. That's the one I saw more often when I was in Netherlands last month.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Try Zimco thermal jacket on ebay. They are slim fit and have longer sleeves than other brands. And the price is real good too. I've tried it and had to exchange for one size larger because of the tight fit.


----------



## Tjaard (Nov 9, 2014)

izza said:


> try a Gabba


Thanks, I didn't realize there was a long sleeve version!


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

The Rapha Pro Team Jacket has a race fit and the sleeves are long enough for me. I am 6'3". My Castelli Espresso Due fits slightly tighter and the sleeves are plenty long.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

tvad said:


> Look at the offerings from Assos. You'll find exactly what you're seeking.


This is the answer. I don't have long arms and I have 2+ inches of cuff on two different Assos offerings.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

El Scorcho said:


> This is the answer. I don't have long arms and I have 2+ inches of cuff on two different Assos offerings.


^ I _do_ have long arms, and I _still_ have 2" of extra sleeve length on my Assos rain jacket.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Assos. Try the Habu.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

bvber said:


> Try Zimco thermal jacket on ebay. They are slim fit and have longer sleeves than other brands. And the price is real good too. I've tried it and had to exchange for one size larger because of the tight fit.


Hmm... I'm 6'3 and about 180lbs, 32-33in waist, 40in chest. The L was baggy around my torso, not a slim fit. The size chart put me in between the M and L, but it goes up to XXL so I didn't think I'd be a M. 

I'm going to exchange it for a M and try again, as it does seem like a good quality soft shell garment for the price and I like the idea of the more breathable fabric on the backs of the arms, pits and sides for a little venting. The arms do seem long in the size L. Hopefully the length is still there in a M because my arms are certainly long.

I also ordered their compression/base layer jersey in a L and it is so tight I'm exchanging it for an XL. Too much compression for me.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Boure does custom work for reasonable rates:

Cycling Jackets & Vests - Bouré Bicycle Clothing

Their thermal jacket is really nice. Its got wind block material on the front only (not on the arms or back). For me, its just right. My arms get too hot in a shell.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Old thread, but many places have the Gabba on a good sale, and well I love it for Winter/spring possibly wet weather in W WA, I'm 6' 165# and the large fits nice and aero and has long enough arms for me, I tried a medium I could wear it but it was a little too tight and constricting. I am a American but Dutch ancestry on both sides and fit so the Euro sizing works for me.


----------



## oldroady (Jun 11, 2011)

You might take a look at Giordana FRC Thermal Cycling Jackets. double cuffs and tight fit, per the ad ( If you would like room to layer I would suggest going up at least 1 size and possibly 2. )- See more at: Cycling Jerseys, Bib Shorts, Shorts, Giordana, Castelli & - Classic Cycling


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

IME Giordana has not a "tight fit"... but maybe that's just me.
I got 4 Giordana winter jackets (size S) and they were all too big.
arm-pit bottom sleeves wrist
Giordana
Alta Gamma S 47 41 15 8 cuffs

Silverline (blue) S 45 39 18 8 cuffs
Fusioni (red) S 48 41 16 8.5
(cm)


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

My PI soft shell has a tight fit and long arms. I'm 6'2" and I have very long arms and a long lean torso (170lbs) and it fits snug and perfect. Size Lg.


----------



## oldroady (Jun 11, 2011)

Try to find a place that has the top line, Giordana FormaRed Carbon Jacket. The red does not refer to color. My Capo winter jacket is a large. my formared is a 2X large. My arm will not fit in the formared large.
You must climb really well!


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I picked up a NSR Men's Race Wind Jacket (red) off of Amazon last November. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LXS16N8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm 6'4", 185 lbs...and the medium fits well. Arms are really good. Body is perfect. Shoulders are a little tight, but I'm still able to layer with a regular jersey + base layer. It has zippered vents under each arm. I love it.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Tjaard said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a wind proof jersey/ jacket/softshell etc. that has a very slim fit and long sleeves?


Louis Garneau Superlight Speed Zone Jacket. Key features are the open area in back so you can get at your jersey pockets, mesh vent on the sides, and jersey pocket stuffable size.

Available as a custom-program sizing sample close-out on ebay for $45.

Racer-fit which is about one size smaller (Louis Garneau reports 3" tighter in the chest, 2" waist and hips) than the standard pro-fit which in turn is much smaller than other brands (Castelli, Giordana, Pactimo, Voler) race-fit with the same size-chart entries. 

Louis Garneau XS jerseys sized for 35-37" chest, 29-31" waist, and 35-37" hips are the only jerseys I've found which fit me at 5'10, 140 pounds, 34/27/35. 

I have an XS which is a little looser than the XS racer-fit jersey and small a little looser than an XS pro-fit. Arm length is great on both.

I have fit pictures approaching a riding position here where jersey sag is a little less than on my bike where I seem to reach farther forwards:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/apparel-cycling-clothes/xl-xxl-but-no-xs-343589-2.html#post4810660

with the Speed Zone S/XS vs. jerseys including LG XS pro-fit (short and long sleeve), racer-fit, and skin and pro-fit; Voler S long sleeve race-fit; Casteli S regular and skin-fit; and Pactimo S long sleeve race-fit.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

I have two Castelli jackets with wind stop membranes and they fit me very well. My physical size is 6 feet two inches tall, 36 inch sleeves on dress shirts and weigh 176-180 pounds, depending on time of year.

I have also found that Campy and Capo jerseys and jackets fit me well and have sleeves long enough for my gorilla arms. Like all Italian branded tops, I have to size up to XXL on the brands that I mentioned. 

I like the Italian brands because they do fit snugly, without extra material "flapping in the wind". My experience with PI and Garneau tops have been decidedly mixed as far as fit goes. Some fit my build kind of okay, while others are very loose and get returned. My wife and I both pretty much just buy Italian branded tops now.

Oddly enough, cycling bottoms are easier to fit than tops. Of the numbers I have owned over time, PI and Garneau bottoms are pretty consistent across models and years in sharp contrast to their tops.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Rapha Hardshell
I'm 6'1 and sleeves on the Medium are long enough for me. No flopping in the wind, it's the perfect winter shell IMO.


----------

